# Internetschnittstelle auswählen



## meikewaldmann (28. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Computer zwei Internetverbindungen. Einmal über LAN und einmal ein Surfstick, ich würde gerne in meinem Java-Programm wählen über welche Verbindung ich Kontakt zur Außenwelt aufnehme. Ist soetwas möglich?

Viele Grüße
Meike


----------



## JavaMeister (28. Sep 2014)

Nicht mit Java.


----------



## meikewaldmann (28. Sep 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

